# DOS pfad bekommen - die Tilde



## thE_29 (26. Jul 2004)

Hi!

Gibts ne Funktion die mir den Pfad in einen DOS Pfad umwandelt, da sich jar.exe aufregt wenn in jar Paketen leerzeichen drinnen sind! Oder in Verzeichnisse selber!

Also gibts nen Befehl der mir meinen Pfad in einen DOS Pfad, also in 8 Zeichen umwandelt?

MfG


----------



## Isaac (26. Jul 2004)

dir /x kann das.


----------

